# 642 - Brace! - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Did Jack and Frep survive? Is Harkon flying toward yet another recycled joke? Tune in Monday, same Turn Signals time, same Turn Signals channel!! 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

